
Amazon’s product pages appear to be down for some users in rare outage - champagnepapi
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/7/15759046/amazon-product-pages-down-outage-offline-503
======
plessthanpt05
HN discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14509225](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14509225)

~~~
champagnepapi
awesome

